# Any desk showing client is offline



## Sivaj

In windows 7 we have installed any desk and we tried take remote from another PC but shows "client is offline" , this issue started this morning only before it was working fine ,please help to solve the issue .


----------



## zebanovich

Sivaj said:


> client is offline


sound like you guys didn't configure required networking ports and firewall rules.


----------



## lochlomonder

Have you actually confirmed the PC in question is turned on and has network connectivity?


----------



## Sivaj

zebanovich said:


> sound like you guys didn't configure required networking ports and firewall rules.


As I checked firewall is turned off, should I enable it? Please help me on this


----------



## Sivaj

lochlomonder said:


> Have you actually confirmed the PC in question is turned on and has network connectivity?


Yes PC is turned on and it has network connectivity


----------



## zebanovich

Use TCP View to see on which port the client listens for incoming connections:
TCPView for Windows - Windows Sysinternals | Microsoft Docs

If the client doesn't bind to local port you'll have to check documentation to make it listen, that's prerequisite for connection.

If you plan to take remote control over WAN you also need to open port in your gateway device.


----------

